# Elite??



## teriyaki88 (Dec 29, 2014)

I just upgraded my driver app. Now next to my name there's a little trophy and the word 'Elite'.
What does that mean?
thanks


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

teriyaki88 said:


> I just upgraded my driver app. Now next to my name there's a little trophy and the word 'Elite'.
> What does that mean?
> thanks


I tried to log on, but it wants me to take a 'clear photo of my face,' before I can log on.


----------



## PegasusUBER (Oct 4, 2015)

You are one of the top driver-partners in South Florida, Congratulations! We have added "ELITE" to the end of your name in the Uber App so that everyone knows that you are one of the best.
Thank you so much for being a valued driver-partner and please keep up the amazing service!
Regards,








Kas
General Manager, Uber South Florida


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

teriyaki88 said:


> I just upgraded my driver app. Now next to my name there's a little trophy and the word 'Elite'.
> What does that mean?
> thanks


I received one also. Check your email. You will have a notice that you are now one of San Diego's top drivers. 
Uber On....


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Corporate psychology at its best. Make them feel special instead of giving the poor [email protected] a raise. I'll bet corporate management laughed all the way to the bank on this one. Small programming avatar saves millions.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I received one also. Check your email. You will have a notice that you are now one of San Diego's top drivers.
> Uber On....
> View attachment 17365


I guess a 4.7 rating want give you that status


----------



## Sea&Sky (Nov 4, 2015)

teriyaki88 said:


> I just upgraded my driver app. Now next to my name there's a little trophy and the word 'Elite'.
> What does that mean?
> thanks


It means you are one of the elite suckers that would believe anything thats convenient to you...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Sea&Sky said:


> It means you are one of the elite suckers that would believe anything thats convenient to you...


Not true at all.

It means you are one of the higher scoring drivers in your market.

It means you now have six stars on the pax app, and can earn a score higher than 5.o stars.
The passenger also sees the gold trophy and the ELITE classification. 
My passengers like that so far.

It also means you have a chance to win $1000 every month by obtaining the highest star rating among elite drivers.

Anyone badmouthing you should work harder and provide better customer service. 
Maybe one day they might qualify as Elite.


----------

